# 2,4 Dinitrophenol as Medicine



## Beti ona (May 8, 2020)

This is awesome, read and learn and enjoy  https://www.mdpi.com/2073-4409/8/3/280/htm


----------



## NbleSavage (May 9, 2020)

Nice read - some interesting possible applications.


----------



## metsfan4life (May 9, 2020)

good read! im saving so can read on some others. i knew it was good for diabetes, i can attest to that 100%. i believe it was Yale (maybe?) that had looked into a DNP - XR that was being tested and had some positive results. i never kept up with it tho but it was interesting. Ive always said, DNP can be dangerous in the wrong hands of people not truly knowing what it is and how it works. its got a ton of benefits


----------

